# Can you buy insurance at the border if you aren't covered?



## 110243 (Feb 28, 2008)

OK, I know this may have been posted a few times but I'm desperate for a straight answer.

The cost of getting insurance for Morocco is really high with a UK company. Can it be purchashed at the border? i.e. can I use my Europe cover up to Morocco, then buy insurance from them and then go back on the europe policy once I'm back in Spain???/


----------



## matthewb (Mar 9, 2006)

My standard insurance extends to cover morocco with the issuing of a green card. The only extra is the fee for the green card(nominal) 
I am insured through Comfort insurance.
You could try them.


----------



## 110243 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Matt,

tried them and got a quote of £800+, so trying to find something a bit cheaper....!


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

HI YES you can buy insurance at the border but only third party. i bought cover for my motor cycle last may and after haggling paid half the premium asked in the first place so dont accept the first price. len


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I'm with Safeguard they supplied a green card FOC  

Competitive quote as well including European B/down (not Morocco though) 




Andrew


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

*Border insurance, gone?*

Just heard that the insurance [and bank] offices at the Ceuta/Moroccan border have closed..........

Can't beleave but info comes from good source.........I will know for sure in a few days when I cross again!


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

We have just returned from 2 months independent travel in Morocco covered by the insurance I had to buy at the Cueta-Maroc border as my UK insurer Shield does not issue a green card for Morocco.
I got mine on 1st January at the insurance office next to the money exchange, took about 10 mins once the office opened, but take note of Detourers comments on the post above, hopefully he will give an update next time he goes through the border.
The charge was approx 900 Dirham per month (about £60) or 1800 Dirham for up to 3 months, this was for one named driver (didn't think about the other driver, my wife named on our UK policy until we both had been driving in Morocco for over a month) for a VW Transporter, don't know if the vehicle makes any difference.
Luckily we didn't have any accidents as I don't know how easy it would be to sort out any claims on the cover 
Next time I will change my insurance company in the UK to make sure I can get cover and a green card before I go, it should be cheaper & easier if a claim should ever arise.

Mark


----------



## roccotower (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Border insurance, gone?*



Detourer said:


> Just heard that the insurance [and bank] offices at the Ceuta/Moroccan border have closed..........
> 
> Can't beleave but info comes from good source.........I will know for sure in a few days when I cross again!


Please can you advise us if the insurance and bank offices have indeed been closed at border. You said you were crossing in a few days time..........


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

_"Please can you advise us if the insurance and bank offices have indeed been closed at border. You said you were crossing in a few days time.........." _

Yes........I checked last evening on my way out of Morocco......

Banking closed at border......no real problem, use any bank in Ceuta or after Border.

Insurance office is also closed at both Ceuta and Tangier borders........Problem for independent traveller I would think :? .

..


----------

